# Thin Veneer Resulting In Advanced Fading?



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Started a refinish today on the interior window casings in a twelve year old house. Many of the casings have faded badly and unevenly. The wood is clear coated oak. 

Upon beginning to sand it quickly became apparent that instead of being solid oak, the casings were all made from oak veneer plywood and that the thickness of the oak veneer was almost paper thin. I informed the HOs that this refinishing process was a one time deal and that down the line should they need to have the casings refinished again, it won't be possible.

My question is, do you think the thinness of the veneer had something to do with the wood fading as badly and relatively quickly as it did? My theory would be that there just isn't enough material there to have absorbed the original stain and clear coat product very well so damage has occurred more rapidly as a result. Of course it's hard to say how well they were originally done, or what quality of products were used, and those also may have something to do with it. 

I will add that the damage is worse on the south and west sides which is typical here. And even though we can get a fair number is sunny hot days through most of the summer, we also typically have about eight months of cooler overcast weather. 

Any thoughts about the possible veneer issue?


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I wouldn't think that the veneer would have as much effect on the issue as the prior finish quality. Most furniture is veneer and has been for at least 100 years, reason being that it is more stable.

That said, I have never ran into veneer window casing. That is a new one for me. It almost would have to be craftsman style or something else with a back band. It seems that it would be more expensive to install veneered moldings, but who knows what people are coming up with these days.

We install some engineered floors and they spec x amount of refinishing, dependent on the veneer thickness.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ParamountPaint said:


> I wouldn't think that the veneer would have as much effect on the issue as the prior finish quality. Most furniture is veneer and has been for at least 100 years, reason being that it is more stable.
> 
> That said, I have never ran into veneer window casing. That is a new one for me. It almost would have to be craftsman style or something else with a back band. It seems that it would be more expensive to install veneered moldings, but who knows what people are coming up with these days.
> 
> We install some engineered floors and they spec x amount of refinishing, dependent on the veneer thickness.


Yeah, I was surprised it was veneer too. Definitely limits the refinishing options over time. Seems new construction finish work is often given low consideration in the budget so lower quality materials could be a likely culprit.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Could be a reaction of the veneer adhesive and the finish. Add in possibly high moisture content cycling and UV exposure and that could be causing the fading. I've seen some weird 5hit happen on veneers.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

On one window one of the side sections had the veneer completely separating at the bottom but there is no sign of moisture as an issue, but you never know.

We do quite a bit of window refinishing and have never run across veneer being used for this purpose. Needless to say, the HOs are not happy campers at this point.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Would a chemical stripper provide a bit more passive preparation? And I'm not referring to a Dow Chemical Christmas party.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Would a chemical stripper provide a bit more passive preparation? And I'm not referring to a Dow Chemical Christmas party.




In either case, we're looking for a happy ending.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

If you get a chance, I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of this casing...out of curiosity.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Prime em and paint em! Done!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

lilpaintchic said:


> Prime em and paint em! Done!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That was brought up but all the cabinets, doors, and trim are natural wood and they like and want to keep that look.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ParamountPaint said:


> If you get a chance, I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of this casing...out of curiosity.


I'll get a pic today. But really, not much to see - they look like typical wood framed windows with some fading problems.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

With any veneer surface that I have been asked to stain I will remove the old veneer and replace it with PSA Veneer (Pressure Sensitive Adhesive). If I know all the pieces are going to join evenly I don't even have to remove the old veneer.

The last PSA cherry veneer I ordered was 1/64" and easy to work with. A full sheet (2x8) is about $100, but it depends on the wood and where you ordered it from. http://www.rockler.com/psa-pressure-sensitive-veneer-new-sizes-24-inch-x-96-inch

Also check out this veneered cabinet I laid out that cherry veneer right over the old stuff http://www.painttalk.com/f24/veneered-gel-stained-lacquered-77458/


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> With any veneer surface that I have been asked to stain I will remove the old veneer and replace it with PSA Veneer (Pressure Sensitive Adhesive). If I know all the pieces are going to join evenly I don't even have to remove the old veneer.
> 
> The last PSA cherry veneer I ordered was 1/64" and easy to work with. A full sheet (2x8) is about $100, but it depends on the wood and where you ordered it from. http://www.rockler.com/psa-pressure-sensitive-veneer-new-sizes-24-inch-x-96-inch
> 
> Also check out this veneered cabinet I laid out that cherry veneer right over the old stuff http://www.painttalk.com/f24/veneered-gel-stained-lacquered-77458/


That's a good idea.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't really agree with this, although if you are selling it, it must work.

I just want to see a veneer window casing. I've never seen that animal and I would like to.

If I were to speculate and further pontificate, I'd say it was a package from the window manufacturer. Like how bow windows have the extension jambs.

I cannot rightly see how a complex profile could be done in veneer rather than solid.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've actually applied a thin veneer natural wood finish to cabinetry. The profile was very semetrical, requiring solid oak trim where the veneer terminated.


----------

